# How long does tahini last?



## PJsmomma (Apr 21, 2003)

I have had some in the fridge for at least a year. It smells just like tahini








Is it ok to use or should I toss it?


----------



## Annabel (Jul 15, 2003)

I've had mine for several months and I keep it in the cupboard.... it never occurred to me it would go bad.


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

I would think it's fine. I've had sesame seeds in my cupboard for three years that still taste good. Maybe it would get a little stale but I'm sure it's not bad.


----------



## Lillibetsy (Mar 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PJsmomma* 
I have had some in the fridge for at least a year.

Me too! I'm glad you asked this! Maybe I'll finally use mine up tonight by making a big batch of hummus.


----------



## PJsmomma (Apr 21, 2003)

thank you









I was going to make hummus too


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

I've had it keep great for a REALLY long time (IE, I can't remember how long!) in the fridge. It's easier to scoop it out when it's at room temp but I've always kept mine in the fridge.


----------



## marlee (Aug 29, 2005)

Too funny, my sister and law just called and asked the exact question. I told her it's fine and to use it.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

In the fridge it last a really long time.


----------

